# Arkansas Duck lease



## duckcutter788 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have some openings for a duck lease in Greene County, Arkansas. It is beside the Dave Donaldson WMA. Which is one of the very best public places in Arkansas. The lease has 3 rice pits, 3 timber blinds and lodging. This place is proven and will produce ducks. Asking 2500 a man this will include a guest other than the opening of the season and each split. PM for more details. I have a map that i can email. The club max will be 8-10 members.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you still only looking for people from Georgia?  If so, why only members from out'a state. I got'a idea but just wondering.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe so it won't be overhunted. Not to many boys from Ga. are gonna spend 60 days in Arkansas. I also had a landowner tell me he wouldn't lease to in state guys for that reason and the fact out of staters tend to take better care of the land. Said we appreciate it more. Them boys grew up hunting out there. It's no big deal to them - they know nothing else. You grow up hunting here, then you thank your lucky stars to have a lease out there.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 3, 2009)

the only real reason is that I'm from Georgia and i thought it might be better if i had somone to ride out with. As we all know there are more ducks in Arkanasas than there are in Georgia, and if you have ever been there when they are it's awesome. I know that people from georgia go out to Arkansas and pay 300 to 500 a day to hunt a field tha has been hunted everyday of the season. This way a man could plan his hunt around the weather. I understand that 2500 is a lot of money but when you think about it. If a man and his hunting buddy hunted two weekends you have paid less than you would if you hunted with a guide. Beleive me it's cheaper and if you were to join a club in Arkansas you would want all the members to be from Georgia so you have a chance to kill ducks.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 3, 2009)

But sorry i didn't answer the question. NO i'm looking for anyone to join it is a great lease and i would hate to loose it because i couldn't come up with the money. I'm not trying to make money i just want a good place to hunt like everyone else.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 3, 2009)

Could you email a map to me at clent586@yahoo.com? Any other pertinent info would be nice as well. Thanks


----------



## rholton (Jul 3, 2009)

Send some info to rholton@cornellpump.com as well please. I may want two memberships.


----------



## tomcat58 (Jul 4, 2009)

duckcutter 788 give some town it is close to and if you don t  fill it would be willing to pay some amount to hunt as a vistor or privte at least 2 hunts for 3 to 5 days and no lodging on a privte hunt just  a  though       tomcat 58






















t


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 4, 2009)

It is 16 miles east of Pochantas, Ar. If you look at a map of the Dave Donaldson are 2 it's just north.


----------



## KYTNHunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not too far from you. I am in McDougal.


----------



## opdog (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you in a club in Mcdougal? Do you know Goosetree?


----------

